# Zwei Divs in einem Main-Div links und rechts ausrichten



## mOnis (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte wie der Titel schon sagt, zwei Divs in einem Div links und rechts ausrichten.

Beispiel Index.php:

```
<div class="service">
	<div class="main">

		<div class="links">
			Inhalt Links
		</div>

		<div class="rechts">
			Inhalt Rechts
		</div>

	</div>
</div>
```

Ich möchte oben auf meiner Website eine Loginbar machen die statisch ist.

Hier mein CSS Beispiel:


```
.service {
	position: static;
	width: 100%;
	}
.main {
	margin: 0px auto;
	width: 980px;
	}
.links {
	float:left
	width 200px;
}
.rechts {
	float: right;
	width: 200px;
}
```

So ungefähr ist der Code von meiner Seite vom Aufbau her, dass Problem ist, dass sich alles links und rechts ausrichtet, aber nicht im Main-Div sondern im Service-Div. Der Main-Div ist dann oben zwar ausgerichtet aber 2px nur breit und left und right sind aus dem Div draußen, was ich mir nicht erklären kann.

Update: Hier nochmal zwei Bilder von meiner Seite wo ihr es einmal ohne Float und einmal mit seht. Da oben der Div mit der dashed border ist das Main-Div im nachher Screenshot.

Vorher 



Nachher 



Danke
mOnis


----------



## mOnis (28. Dezember 2011)

Habe das Problem gefunden.
Da ich Text in den left und right Div hatte musste ich nur ein height für Main-Dviv einstellen.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also ist dein Problem damit erledigt.?
Dann markier den Thread doch bitte als erledigt.


----------

